# Dare to be different



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Aeropress with this patio dried caturra that I've decided I really like from Has Bean (The washed stuff is dull dull dull in comparison).

It cupped amazingly, and I wondered why I couldn't just do something similar for the Aeropress so...

15g of coffee

220g of water

Inverted

95C!!

6 on my old school EK dial

Leave for 2:30, flip and leave for 30 to let things settle a bit, plunge over 20-25 and stop when you can see the sludge, don't go any further(!!).

I'd be interested to see what my EY is with this but the fruits they are popping and it tastes like it cupped - I'm a happy chappy. I feel I could have gone a bit further with this - either by tightening the grind, flipping earlier (flipping is a form of agitation after all) or giving it a turbulent wiggle at some point.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Just did this again with the Yellow Pacamara (but went to 5.5 on the grind). BOOM BOOM BOOM.

Pulled past the initially obscene fruit tasted at cupping and into a whole new world of rich gloopy flavour fun.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@robashton how fine is 6 on the EK as a rough guide?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

"coarse"

This was my first experiment with doing longer soaks on the aeropress if I recall - basically trying to emulate the cupping experience in an aeropress for that particular coffee, so it's a tad finer than my usual cupping grind (which is probably a bit finer than some roastery's cupping grinds)


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Tbh though I think comparing grind sizes even based on what it looks like to the eye is a bit misleading (I just did one of these for a laugh because you posted, ey was 23% with the five elephant Kii I had lying around so it's a pretty legit easy thing)

I think agitation is still more inportant than time though.


----------

